# Taylorsville Dam



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I took the family over to Taylorsville dam tonight just to look around. I was wondering how deep the area was. It looked like a good place to take a jon boat and anchor for cats but wasnt sure if it's shallow like the huffman dam.  Has any one put a jon boat on with a depth finder and if so what was it showing, thanks.


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

I have, but I can't remember exactly how deep it is. It definitely has some decent depth to. I've seen a lot of people cat fishing there. I'm still ticked that they put a nice paved ramp there but put big poles in the middle so you can't back up close to the water.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

I was there with Wiper Swiper once and I seem to remember it being 17' on the west side of that divider wall in the middle.
I know what you mean, BW, I never saw the wisdom in having a ramp that you couldn't drive onto.


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

montagc said:


> The ramp is most likely for canoe/yak access.


No doubt about that, but why not make it so you can back your truck to the water and unload a jon boat?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

People would probably take that as an invitation to park down by the beach and trash it up...I'm not sayin'... I'm just sayin


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought the same thing when I pulled up and saw boat ramp. Then I saw the metal posts. What a load. Why have a sign saying boat ramp if you cant use it. 

With it being deep around the divider wall, im thinkin about bring the big pole w/ the 6500 on it and tossing out off the fence w/ a three way set up. ITs the only way i can think to keep it in the area without having to cast upstream. Mabey a large slip bobber bout 6'-10' deep with liver or shrimp.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

I agree that access there is ridiculous...but, I'd be a hypocrite if I didn't admit that limited boating access to the GMR doesn't bother me one bit.

Crank, depending on what the current gauges read, I believe there's deeper water than that downstream of the last "baffel." I had a ball a few years ago catching fish around the concrete. IMHO...one of the best (over-fished)public spots around. Call me on a warm day in February...or, a skinny water day in August...


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

Last year me and a few friends took a jon boat and fished the taylorsville Dam and found the deepest water to be around 25 feet. As far as the boat ramp, you can pull the yellow pole out and back up to the water, just be careful to not get stuck in the sand.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The reason the ramps are there and at Englewood like that is becuase the federal grant the MCD received was strictly for a "Canoe/Carry in Ramp" and with the federal money, no deviations could be done. You will notice that the ramp is only to waters edge and does not really allow for a trailer to be backed into the water. The post is for "emergency Use" so I would not get caught pulling the post, in fact I always see a pad lock on the one at Engle-tucky.

Salmonid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like it might be worth a try. I went thru the freezer last night and found a freezer bag full of them shiner/chubs that they sell at gander. Wonder how those would do cut up and cucked out on the bottom.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Are the ODNR types still being less than hospitable to folks wading downstream from the dam? I seem to recall some posts to that effect on here after that couple drowned trying to save their dog at flood stage.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

gulfvet,
The drowning you mentioned happened on the Stillwater above the Englewood dam. I don't wade either that area or the Taylorsville dam area much, but I have friends who do.....haven't heard anything about ODNR people giving them a hard time. That doesn't mean it isn't happening though. Might not be ODNR people.....might be MetroParks people. The man that drowned was a former or retired MetroParks worker.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

you can catch a little bit of everthing at the Dam. Nice smallies, saugeye a rare northern, cats and carp. There are two low dams across the river also , one just at the end of the middle wall and the other up closer to the hole. fish them also.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

bassman,
Would those low dams you mentioned be the same things as the "baffles" that Wiper Swiper mentioned? Or are they a different thing altogether?


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes, those are baffels, I just always have called them "low dams" they can still be dangerous. Trees, logs and stuff can hang up on them, current swirlles over them. So boats and canoes should be cautious. But fish hang out around them. I've caught fish in front, off the top, and behind them. When the river is down, you can see them just below the surface. I always fish them. The deep pool just past the second one holds smallies and saugeye. I've used vibe-e's and have caught both. Also on the other side, ground water flows out of a tube on the wall. smallies hang out where the water spashes. Try it.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

That's good info, bassman. Thank you.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

it is pretty deep and there are some flatties in there, nothing of huge size but I know of some up to 10# being caught there


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't know what the depth is but I have fished there from my kayak and my 15 foot anchor rope didn't touch bottom.


----------

